

The Case for Lean Commerce - katherinehague
http://katherinehague.com/post/30888595632/the-case-for-lean-commerce

======
adetayo
Interesting piece and makes sense. It pretty much embodies what lean is all
about but in a way that works for people who might now know what lean is but
understand what lean attempts to do

